# Help! Issue with new Wacom Tablet



## +F3line (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm F3line, an amateur digital artist who does this for nothing other than a hobby

A few days ago, I bought a new Wacom CTL4100 because my old drawing tablet was barely working, I installed the driver and everything seemed fine
It wasn't until I booted Firealpaca and drew my first line with the tablet that I noticed that something was wrong
The pen's click was registering far away from the pointer and it gets worse the farther I zoom out.
I thought this would just go away eventually, but it's only been bugging me more, does anyone know how I can solve this

Image for reference: https://imgur.com/a/YTl8OZ8


----------

